# New custom rig builder on the web



## smokyokie (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey guys, just talked to the guy that built my big pipe smoker 15 years ago.  He's expanded his line and started up a web site.  The site still needs a little finalizing , but it's up and running.  The pix are a little slow to load, but they're really good once they load. 

This guy's been in the smoker building business for about 20 yrs. and he really knows what he's doing.  Good quality workmanship and @ a more reasonable price than most of his competitors.

Here's the link http://www.smokeyjoesmokers.com/ .  Hope you enjoy the viewing.

BTW, I have no financial interest in this site, nor do I stand to gain in any way from purchases made there.  I'm just tryin' to hook up good people w/ good people, and good equipment.

Tim


----------



## cheech (Nov 12, 2006)

dickeydoobbq you are right these are nice looking rigs


----------

